
$150k Tesla Model X Crash Saved My Life [video] - x7k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMfxUqOH0E
======
fargle
Freaking moron driving 60mph on ice. How did "Tesla" save you? Any Toyota
would have been fine too, and $120K cheaper. Oh, right... Telsa captured the
video to prove it...

~~~
absoluteharam
The behavior was reckless and the crash seems nothing out of the ordinary,
this seems to be about telling everyone they have a tesla and they got in a
crash... as if it's something novel. This video will be used against the
driver to raise their insurance rates.

